# I don't want internet, streaming Netflix or Pandora. Just one great stand alone BR player.



## Rancho5 (Aug 20, 2009)

I have a 110" screen from my Epson 6100 1080p, so picture quality is of supreme importance because if it is inferior it's just magnified on that huge and beautiful screen. When my wife watches netflix on the laptop the quality sucks so I can only imagine how bad it will be projected on my wall at 110".

Currently I have the Panny but it's going back to Costco because of a sound issue. I was going to buy a Samsung 3600 or 2500 or an LG 390 but now that I don't care about internet or netflix, more options (stressing video and sound quality) are open. And I have an Onkyo 705 so tons of analog hookups in the back are not needed. HDMI will be fine.

Oppo is out of my budget (> $250) but what about Denon or Pioneer? We have a Wii, so a PS3 would just be a waste of a gaming system I am afraid.

If you have an opinion or a website with a killer deal, I'd appreciate it.


----------



## tiggers97 (May 13, 2008)

There are a number of Sony BDP360 and Samsung BD-P1600 deals this black Friday for $150. Wait a week or two. Also, Fry's just recently had the Sony BDP360 for $140 in my area, with two free movies.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

The new Sony BDP S360 seems to be a very popular choice as Mike has already mentioned, and for the money they do not get much better than that, Samsung also do some good units, I doubt you will see many if any Denons or Pioneers at similar pricing...


----------



## selden (Nov 15, 2009)

Stay away from the Pioneer BDP-120. It has many problems, including poor DVD upscaling and audio dropouts at the start of CD tracks. One can hope that some of the problems will be fixed by firmware updates.


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

Which Panasonic are you having problems with? What's the specific problem?

If it's the BD605k that Costco has on sale, that's supposed to be the same as the BD60, yes? You may want to just try a replacement.


----------



## Blktre (Sep 11, 2008)

I too am curious about the video quality of the Netflix stream on to a large screen. Im also curious if HD Audio actually comes through when streaming. I'm in the exact same boat as you are Rancho and don't want to pay extra for the streaming capabilities if video/audio really is inferior to an actual BR disk.
Id love to hear peoples comments on this......I'm heavily leaning towards the Panny BD80.


----------



## Rancho5 (Aug 20, 2009)

Maybe it's the "prestige" of a Denon or Pioneer Elite that used to be $600 or $700 new, but now is $250. It seems to me that their video/sound quality would be better. Am I correct?

My unit is the BDP 605 from Costco. 

I just read CNet reviews on the Sony S360 and it gives the nod to the Panasonic for DVD upscaling quality.

Does anyone know if the higher model of Panasonic's upscale as well as the BD60? I assume it does.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

selden said:


> Stay away from the Pioneer BDP-120. It has many problems, including poor DVD upscaling and audio dropouts at the start of CD tracks. One can hope that some of the problems will be fixed by firmware updates.


Hello,
Interesting to hear that about the 120. The BDP-120 is actually manufactured by Sharp and is the only player in the Pioneer lineup that is not built in house. The scary thing is Pioneer and Sharp are combining to do a joint effort on BDP's in the future.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Blktre (Sep 11, 2008)

Ive only found rave reviews about the Panny BD60/80. I really haven't seen a whole lot on their other models. But, Ive also read there are some 4-5 second pause issues during playback of BR titles on the BD60/80. Not sure if anyone here has heard about this? 

Is this what you are experiencing with your Costco Panny Rancho? I know the 605 was made especially for Costco, but wondered about your issue some more.


----------



## Rancho5 (Aug 20, 2009)

Now that you mention it, it has paused a few times. Nothing major though.

I was just wondering if the "high dollar" Pioneers and Denons would be worth exchanging my Panny for, now that they are affordable.

Of the two below, I am leaning towards the Pioneer.

Has anyone seen one in action, and can testify to it's video quality? Can I get a witness, brother?

http://www.usa.denon.com/beyond/products/DVD-2500BTCI.html

http://www.pioneerelectronics.com/P...VD/PioneerBlu-rayDiscPlayers/ci.BDP-51FD.Kuro


----------

